# Datumsberechnungen



## freek0815 (21. August 2006)

Hey Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab zwei Startdatum und ein Enddatum. Ich möchte nun testen, ob ein eingelesenes Datum in diesen Zeitraum passt oder nicht, wie kann ich das am einfachsten machen?

Desweiteren weis ich auch nicht genau wie ich mit Uhrzeiten rechnen kann?
Zb. hab ich 10.45Uhr und 22.30 gegeben. Wie kann ich am einfachsten mit Java errechnen, wie viele Minuten zwischen den beiden Uhrzeiten vergangen sind?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen und Antworten


----------



## flashray (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
import java.util.Calendar;
import java.util.GregorianCalendar;

public class DateCalculation {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Calendar cal1 = new GregorianCalendar();
		Calendar cal2 = new GregorianCalendar();
		cal1.set(2006, 7, 21);
		cal2.set(2006, 11, 24);

		System.out.println(cal1.after(cal2));
		System.out.println(cal1.before(cal2));

		Calendar calStart = new GregorianCalendar();
		Calendar calEnd = new GregorianCalendar();
		Calendar calTest = new GregorianCalendar();
		calStart.set(2003, 4, 5, 1, 5);
		calEnd.set(2003, 4, 7, 10, 0);
		calTest.set(2003, 4, 5, 1, 6, 30);

		System.out.println(calTest.after(calStart) && calTest.before(calEnd));

		Calendar calTime1 = new GregorianCalendar();
		Calendar calTime2 = new GregorianCalendar();
		calTime1.set(2006, 7, 21, 5, 30);
		calTime2.set(2006, 7, 21, 7, 15);

		int sec = (int) ((calTime2.getTimeInMillis() - calTime1
				.getTimeInMillis()) / 1000);
		int min = sec / 60;
		int hour = min / 60;
		System.out.println(hour + " Stunden und " + (min - hour * 60)
				+ " Minuten ");
	}
}
```


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. August 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich empfehle für Datumsberechnungen aller Art http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/
Diese API ist um längen besser als die Grottenschlechte Date/Time API rund um Calendar und Date...

Gruß Tom


----------

